# looking for a block heater to fit 1979 B7100D Kubota



## Brad in Wisconsin (Jul 6, 2017)

been looking online and getting confusing information. I have cup style block freeze/casting plugs and need some type of adapter nipple to accept threaded block heater? I have the D750-A diesel engine. need part numbers, etc. THANKS


----------

